# Sds adaptors?



## Sharky (23 Apr 2020)

Have a dilemma. My old cordless drill which took conventional drill bits packed up. I also have a corded bosch sds drill and masonry bits but all my old conventional bits won't fit. 

I could buy ones of the sds chuck adaptors to use all my old bits. Seem to vary in price, up to & £25 with delivery.

Or I could just get a new bosch cordless drill for £59 which would take my old bits as well.

Are the adaptors any good or should I just buy a new cordless?

Thanks for any advice


----------



## Randomnerd (23 Apr 2020)

Happy to recommend Toolstop for power tools. This Makita is good value imho. Maybe too spendy? Wouldn’t bother with adapters - weak link for masonry anyhow, and something else to tote about. 😀


----------



## Profpointy (23 Apr 2020)

I have an adaptor. It does work, but there is a fair bit of play inherent in the nature SDS fitting. I use it occasionally as my mon-SDS drill (mains powered) doesn't have reverse. I've never owned a battery drill and rarely if ever used a drill for screwdriving.


----------



## Profpointy (23 Apr 2020)

My curiosity raised I did a quick look on axminster and spotted this

https://www.axminster.co.uk/axminster-sds-adaptor-13mm-drill-chuck-094001 for a whoping £7.30. 
Can't really go too far wrong with that, given it's an occasional use item - thought I'm not usually an advocate for cheap tools

I don't think mine was particularly expensive - not sure of make but says something like "Rohit, Germany" on it. I got it from Axminster at any rate, but may or may not be the same unit, but it works OK


----------



## Electric_Andy (23 Apr 2020)

I had a very similar adapter for my impact driver (so I could use regular easy-out type bits in it). They are certianly not designed for an impact driver so mine broke. but that small bolt at the top is very thin, I would think with an SDS drill with hammer function it would be too much for that little set screw. 

I'd just buy a cheap corded drill from Amazon or Toolstation (who are delivering at the moment on a wide range of tools). A drill specifically designed for hammer drilling is still better than an adapter, which as said above will be the weakest link.

this one is £25. I have a cheapo hammer dirll that my Dad gave me. I've been using it for years. My Dad got it in 2008 so was using it for years before me (he just needed a heavier duty one as he does building and property maintenance)


----------



## Electric_Andy (23 Apr 2020)

I might add - I'm not a fan of cheap stuff either, unless it does the job and will be used rarely. I have the same brand (as my link above) of angle grinder and it's very good quality, that was only about £25 as well.

I have re-read your post and see that you wanted cordless. You won't get anything good for under £60, as you are just paying for the battery and charger. useful if you work outdoors a lot with no access to a socket, but I never do


----------



## Profpointy (23 Apr 2020)

You probably know this but prompted by E-A's comment, you are not supposed to use the adaptors in impact mode; they're for drilling wood or metal in roundy-round mode only. My adaptor has a warning to that effect printed on it


----------



## Electric_Andy (23 Apr 2020)

Profpointy said:


> You probably know this but prompted by E-A's comment, you are not supposed to use the adaptors in impact mode; they're for drilling wood or metal in roundy-round mode only. My adaptor has a warning to that effect printed on it


yeah I should have known that, but I was desperate. My impact driver doesn't have a non-impact setting becasue it was cheap! it's still a tremendous thing though


----------



## Sharky (23 Apr 2020)

Thanks for the replies.
Think I will just get a 2nd cordless drill and keep my sds one for the heavier masonry tasks.

I liked my old cordless one, but it was a cheap one and the battery only lasted a short while.

Robert Dyas are doing a bosch cordless for £59 delivered

Thanks again


----------



## irw (23 Apr 2020)

What packed up about your old one? Could it just need new bushes on the motor?


----------



## Electric_Andy (23 Apr 2020)

Sharky said:


> Thanks for the replies.
> Think I will just get a 2nd cordless drill and keep my sds one for the heavier masonry tasks.
> 
> I liked my old cordless one, but it was a cheap one and the battery only lasted a short while.
> ...


Thats a good price for an 18V, but it only has a 1.5Ah battery. I'm sure you knew that. I have a 14v Bosch drill, it's lasted 7 years so far but I had to upgrade the 1.5Ah battery as it was just too small.


----------



## Sharky (23 Apr 2020)

Electric_Andy said:


> Thats a good price for an 18V, but it only has a 1.5Ah battery. I'm sure you knew that. I have a 14v Bosch drill, it's lasted 7 years so far but I had to upgrade the 1.5Ah battery as it was just too small.


I won't be a heavy user, just now and again. So just ordered the Robert Dyas Bosch one at £59. I also have a cordless Bosch hedge trimmer, which has been very good , although have only used a couple of times so far.

Thanks all


----------



## carlosfandangus (23 Apr 2020)

Randomnerd said:


> Happy to recommend Toolstop for power tools. This Makita is good value imho. Maybe too spendy? Wouldn’t bother with adapters - weak link for masonry anyhow, and something else to tote about. 😀


+1 for this, I have owned and used since they first came out (£200 IIRC), trade and home use, its now 10 years old and I would not hesitate buying another if I needed to


----------



## JhnBssll (24 Apr 2020)

Excellent choice  Which model is the hedge trimmer out of interest?

I work for Bosch, always useful to know what people think of our products. I'm in the powertools group in one of the garden tools teams, hence my interest in the hedge trimmer specifically


----------



## Sharky (24 Apr 2020)

JhnBssll said:


> Excellent choice  Which model is the hedge trimmer out of interest?
> 
> I work for Bosch, always useful to know what people think of our products. I'm in the powertools group in one of the garden tools teams, hence my interest in the hedge trimmer specifically



This one


----------



## JhnBssll (24 Apr 2020)

Sharky said:


> This one
> View attachment 517594



Excellent, great product. Lightweight and just as powerful as the 18V version


----------

